# Anyone in Norwich area using donor eggs/sperm?



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi,

I live in the Norwich area and there is a local FF meeting arranged. I don't believe there is anyone attending at the moment who is going down the donor route and I wondered whether there was anyone else in the area who is and would like to come along. 

Katie xx


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Katie Maria, this is the first time i have ever actually plucked up the courage to join in/reply. Normally I just read all the message boards and learn!!!! I also live near Norwich and we are using donor sperm. We have just completed our fourth DIUI, today was the test date, but sadly, again, it was BFN  
Not sure what the plan is now, waiting to hear from clinic. You'll have to forgive me, as yet i do not know how to use this site properly, but I promise I will learn! 
Don't know if I'm brave enough for the meet next Friday!
It's great to find that there are other people in the same situation, yey, I'm not alone! Right, I'm now going to find out how to add info about myself and my DH & DS and finally join in on this great site!
Deano.


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Deano, 

So sorry to hear you got a BFN   . I've been there 3 times so I know how you feel. How I hate the 2ww. It's been 5 months since our last attempt as we had a break for a holiday while awaiting an appointment for a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and D&C. Now got an appointment on the 14th to see the consultant to discuss if we can have more DIUI or whether we need to go for DIVF. Have you had an HSG?

It is so good to know I'm not the only person in this area to be using donor and it would be great if you would join us next Friday. I have never met any of the other people before and I am not the most confident of people so we can support one another. We could always chat before hand to get to know each other more. Send me a personal message and we can get in touch.

There is so much we can talk about so please get in touch. 

Take care and I hope the clinic get back to you soon. Are you having natural cycles or taking any drugs?

You'll probably be on this site for hours. There is so much to read. 

Katie xx


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2005)

hi katie maria,

I think i have just sent you a message, but I lost it once, so if you haven't received it let me know and i'll start again .
Thanks, deano.x


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2005)

katie, i have decided to stop being a wimp and to come next friday, hope i haven't left it to late to get a place, i'll now find the thread to ask. i am actually really excited about it now!!, deano.x


----------

